# [H] Blackrock - Schamane sucht Gilde



## Rhak (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Blackrock Spieler! 

Ich bin Verstärker-Schamane (zur Zeit Stufe 51/Sekundärer Healspec), einer der neuen WoW-Spieler und bin mit dem Vorsatz, schönes PvP zu machen auf dem Realm 'Blackrock' gelandet. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das PvP in Warcraft sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt. So hab ich mich entschlossen mich mehr dem PvE-Inhalt des Spiels zu widmen und suche nun eine Casual-Gilde mit möglichst vielen Mitgliedern für spaßiges, effektives Zusammenspiel. Casual-Gilde deswegen, da ich nicht der Typ bin, der sich mehrere Tage in der Woche auf bestimmte Instanz-Runs festlegen kann und ich gehört habe, dass man in WoW wohl auch als Casual einiges erreichen kann. Wenn es also eine Gilde gibt, die noch einen weiteren Kameraden gebrauchen kann, so melde sie sich entweder hier oder ingame. 

Charname: Rhak
Twinks(für den Fall, dass ich gerade nicht mit dem Main on bin): Rhakete; Rhaklett

Ich hoffe auf Antworten und die Aussicht auf eine nette Spielergemeinschaft.

Wir sehen uns ingame,

MfG

Rhak


----------

